# Corsair 500 CXM



## Bandes (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo Corsair Team, habe oben verbautes Netzteil
Leider ist es seit 1 Woche sehr laut geworden.
Da ich ein Silent PC habe, ist nun das einzigste laute teil mein Netzteil.
Was kann ich dagegen tun?
Netzteil ist ca 4 Monate gekauft bei Arlt in Stuttgart.

Gruss Bandes


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Juni 2014)

Ein Bequiet Kaufen


----------



## Counted911 (26. Juni 2014)

Ist dein Netzteil denn verstaubt oder hast du neue Hardware eingebaut, es muss ja einen Grund geben das der Lüfter so plötzlich angefangen hat laut zu werden.

LG Counted911


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Juni 2014)

Bestimmt nur das Lager kaputt oder Verschlissen ... Corsair verbaut ja jetzt nicht die besten Lüfter.


----------



## Bandes (26. Juni 2014)

> Bestimmt nur das Lager kaputt oder Verschlissen ... Corsair verbaut ja jetzt nicht die besten Lüfter.


Es ist mehr ein Brummen....
Würde das Lager als Garantie laufen?


----------



## dsdenni (26. Juni 2014)

jo schick es ein. Dann solltest du ein neues bekommen oder repariert


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Juni 2014)

Hi Bandes,

Es kann bei Lüftern leider mal passieren, dass diese aus heiterem Himmel unangenehme Geräusche verursachen.  Das kann mit jedem Lüfter passieren, auch mit denen von be quiet, papst, noctua, etc. 

Natürlich wird dies von der Garantie abgedeckt und wir tauschen das Netzteil gegen ein neues aus. Mache hierfür bitte im Kundenportal eine RMA-Anfrage auf. Wir holen das Netzteil dann bei dir kostenfrei ab und du bekommst umgehend Ersatz.

Viele Grüße!


----------

